# Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV



## topdownman (Jul 9, 2010)

We just returned from a two week vacation from Kentucky to Yellowstone, Grand Teton, Moab and back home again. I just wanted to pass on my experience stopping for fuel and food in Parachute, Colorado which is along I-70 outside of Grand Junction.

We have a 36 foot motorhome and tow a Jeep Commander. We were looking for a place to stop to refuel and grab a quick bite to eat when we saw the exit for Parachute which had several gas stations and a Wendy's. Perfect. We pulled off and refueled first. Then we drove across the street to the Wendy's which is actually in another gas station (we didn't select that one because the pumps were hard to get into with the motorhome and Jeep. There was no place to park. I circled a realtor's office and looked to see if there was anywhere behind the gas station to park and could find nothing. So, we pulled back out onto the road and parked up against the curb on the left side of the road so we didn't block any businesses or driveways. It's a wide road and because there was no where else to park, didn't think it should be a problem for a quick lunch. 

We went inside to Wendy's and ordered. We had just sat down to eat when a barrel chested police officer walked in a yelled "who owns this RV parked outside". I said "it's mine" and he said "you've got five minutes to move it or you're towed and you've got a ticket for illegal parking". 

Okay fine, exactly WHERE am I supposed to park this thing? We grabbed our food and went to leave. Well this fine officer gave me a ticket all right. Not one, but FIVE. Parking in a fire lane (which there was no fire lane marked anywhere), parking within 30 feet of an intersection. Parking with 15 feet of a driveway, illegal parking, parking in a driving lane...you get the idea.

My problem really is this. Why couldn't the officer have come in and asked me to move it without throwing the freaking book at me?

So, what I'm saying, is that Parachute is not a very RV friendly town and if you're not careful, you'll end up with an expensive ticket like me.

Mark :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV

They must need the money, or they think because we on a RV/MH when have all the money in the world and they want some of it. YOU can beat the fire lane ticket if it is not marked and painted in red. All the rest seem to be a drummed up charges, I have never heard of any of them. I will check with some of my police  friends and if if they are legal and get back with you. but they may be a local law


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV

Here's the place to complain about unfair treatment:

http://parachutecolorado.com/

They might be able to help alleviate your stress.

Lesson learned.  (I've learned some the hard way, too!)


----------



## topdownman (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV

The fire lane was definitely not marked.  The rest were local ordinances.  How am I supposed to know about local ordinances?

I am going to write to the chief and the mayor of the city (thanks Clodhopper).  I am not saying at all that I probably should not have parked there, but you would think that they would at least warn you before throwing the book at you.  I don't believe this officer acted in the "spirit" of the law at all, and that's what I have a problem with.  He did not have to come into Wendy's and announce to the world that I have five minutes to move that RV or have it towed.  There could have been a little discretion given.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV

Thanks for the warning.  We will certainly steer clear of Parachute, CO!

So sorry for your troubles and we hope Tex's suggestion will help you out!


----------



## vanole (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV

topdownman,

I agree with Tex's route.  Take the high ground in the write up to the mayor and chief and remove all emotion in the letter.

Jeff


----------



## C Nash (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV

Hmmm maybe the name should tell us somthing like "you better bail out of here or we will push you w/o a chute"  Thanks for the warning Mark.  Maybe a rver had just run over the officers dog or something.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV

I would really question the 15 feet from a driveway.  Here in WA. it is only 5 feet.  If you were in an area where the driveways are 50 feet apart, not uncommon, you could only park one vehicle between the driveways.  Did you take picture of the area where you were parked? """One picture is worth a thousand words."""


----------



## rjf7g (Jul 14, 2010)

Re: Parachute, Colorado, a bad place to take an RV

I hate it when this sort of thing happens...however, unless I am willing to take the consequences I follow the simple rule of "when in doubt, don't."


----------

